# 19 1/2 month old, how much sleep?



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi

My ds is 19 1/2months old and he has always been a good sleeper.  Just now he goes down around 6:45 and gets up at 8ish and can have up to 1 1/2 hours nap throughout the day.  So sometimes he's sleeping for up to nearly 15 hours.  Is this ok?  He can sometimes still be quite tired and would happily sleep longer.  

Thanks for your help. 

Ann-Marie


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi annmarie,

am so sorry it has taken me so long to reply but things with my little man are a bit horrendous at the mo...

are you still worried about your little ones sleep??

let me know 

luv v xxx


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi

thanks for replying.  So sorry to hear about your LO.  Not too worried about his sleep but just wanted resasurance that he wasn't sleeping too much.  
 to your wee boy.


----------

